# Made my first batch of jerky in my little chief



## kookie (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy Easter everyone. I made my first batch of jerky in my little chief smoker yesterday. It turned out great. I used ground beef and Shore Lunch jerky mix and I doctored it up so it was nice and hot. I used mesquite chips. I used my jerky cannon to make the strips. I let it smoke and cook in the smoker for 12 1/2 hours. I got a nice color and flavor out of it. This is the fourth batch of jerky I have made, but the first using a smoker. The others were done in the oven. The oven is alot qucker but the smoker gives it a better flavor and looks better. But hopefully after I get my smoker insulated and on a warmer day will help. Hope everyone had a good Easter.

Kookie


----------



## monty (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy Easter back at ya, Kookie and congrats on a great smoke! Can't wait till the weather turns so I can have the time to do a smoke or two! When it snows or blows I get called to work!

Let us know how you doctored those jerky strips. Some of us like hot!

Cheers!


----------

